# Bloom Residences/ Brevan Asset Management/Legit or Scam?



## alatl (Apr 19, 2016)

9 days ago, entered into contract with Bloom Residences in Cabo San Lucas, MX, promising sale of my 6 timeshare units at specified amounts with cash proceeds of sales to be wired to my bank account after allowing for execution within 180 days in exchange for my purchase of one of Bloom's new units under construction in San Jose Del Cabo.  Was told Bloom was able to do this because of tax write-off benefits. I charged the purchase of new unit to credit cards. Bloom assigned Brevan Asset Management to handle sale of existing timeshares. I have checked internet postings and have found only positive postings on Bloom and Brevan Asset. Now having read about other companies involved in scam promises to unload timeshares, I'm very concerned. If anyone has any information about Bloom and/or Brevan Asset Management, please share. Considering disputing credit card charges and looking up an Atty while I'm still here in Cabo for advice. All inputs sought and welcomed.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2016)

I think you are going to be the owner of 7 timeshares.  

I would also be concerned about buying at a resort which is not complete, since we have seen several of these in Mexico that are never completed.

I would contact Profeco, and dispute it with my credit card.  

Profeco is a Mexican Govt. consumer agency:  Profeco has a dedicated office to assist non-Mexicans who are already outside the country, the Conciliation a Extranjeros. You can reach them by email at extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx or by phone at one of the following numbers:
(0155) 52 11 17 23,
(0155) 56 25 67 00,
(01 800) 46 88 722

Profeco is not fast, but they are Legit.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 19, 2016)

Since you are past the rescission period in Mexico for canceling your contract, you could pursue rescinding your contract with your credit card company. See post #5 in  this thread. Time is of the essence here so if you have any doubts whatsoever about this whole purchase rescind while you still have the chance.

The deal will still be there any time you want it if, after learning more, you think it's a good deal for you.


----------



## Lchughart (May 4, 2016)

Dispute it with your credit card company.


----------

